# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  What to mix with tuna?!

## Vice

What the hell do I mix with tuna/olive oil meals?

Can't add the Ultra Low Fat Mayo due to it's sugar content, same as mustard, can't add cottage cheese becuase i cut all dairy products out, what the hecek do I mix it with? lol

----------


## spywizard

that's a head scratcher..........

i would have picked mustard...........

but............

heck............ you know what........... just eat it.......... with water..........

----------


## Vice

Can't do that, need something to mix it with! can't mix it with salsa because I'm allergic to tomatoes! ****!

----------


## spywizard

Have you tried herbs.??? 

any that you like.... 

dude.. i eat albacore (sp)... it's a little lighter than tuna.. straight............







> Can't do that, need something to mix it with! can't mix it with salsa because I'm allergic to tomatoes! ****!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

use a ****load of soy sauce on it! and put insane ammounts of cayenne pepper and chili. It gets rid of the tuna taste!

----------


## dawgy52

I cut up green olives and throw them in. It totally overpowers the tuna taste

----------


## DNoMac

I was gonna suggest salsa, that sucks your alergic to it, I eat the **** with everything. I'd experiement if i was you. I've tried it with boiled egg whites and mustard, maybe a hint of mayo. I've also eaten it with hot sauce or fat free ranch. Gotta be creative with that nasty ****.

----------


## takara

lemon will help a bit. Maybe vinegar (i put it on everything). Experiment.


~Takara

----------


## Elliot

HOT SAUCE... drain that mofo add some hot sauce and its MM MMM good..

----------


## Vice

Hah, allergic to all ove the above, lemon (citrus), hot sauce (spice) as well as vinegar, makes me break out, lol I'm **** out of luck.

----------


## Crack Back

Try Relish

Good Luck Bro

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

I've posted quite a few recipes for tuna...they may help...or least give you an idea.

----------


## bad_man

> What the hell do I mix with tuna/olive oil meals?
> 
> Can't add the Ultra Low Fat Mayo due to it's sugar content, same as mustard, can't add cottage cheese becuase i cut all dairy products out, what the hecek do I mix it with? lol


Since when does mustard have any sugar in it? Mustard is the perfect condiment.

----------


## big daddy k de

a little oliv oil ????

----------


## LilVito469

bro im surprised no one said to do it the way i make my tuna... a little bit of sliced onions with lemon sauce and a little black pepper....that is the BOMB...just a little of each to add some flavor...if u try it PM me and tell me how you liked it...plus the lemon juice has no calories

----------


## Testsubject

I usually mix mine with a little mayo and mustard, and pickles cut up into really small peices. Its awsome.

----------


## daman1

> HOT SAUCE... drain that mofo add some hot sauce and its MM MMM good..


ditto

----------


## abstrack

> Since when does mustard have any sugar in it? Mustard is the perfect condiment.


I agree, when did mustard all the sudden contain sugar?? I think he's thinking of Katchup

----------


## abstrack

> What the hell do I mix with tuna/olive oil meals?
> 
> Can't add the Ultra Low Fat Mayo due to it's sugar content, same as mustard, can't add cottage cheese becuase i cut all dairy products out, what the hecek do I mix it with? lol


Use regular mayo, why would U use low fat mayo anyways?

----------


## sixpack

I'm not sure if you ment to say sodium instead of sugar because mustard has a ton of it, as for tuna a little bit of pepper and some diced oinons for me

----------


## Spoon

> Can't do that, need something to mix it with! can't mix it with salsa because I'm allergic to tomatoes! ****!


Was going to suggest tomato sauce but thats out! try some chili powder and ground nuts.

Spoon

----------


## jbolsrn

Have you tried the new tuna fresh packs that are seasoned? The hickory smoked is the bomb! I just throw the whole thing on top of lettuce with low carb/low fat Italian dressing.

----------


## IronPumper80

those packets are great!!!

----------


## Bcrown1

> Have you tried the new tuna fresh packs that are seasoned? The hickory smoked is the bomb! I just throw the whole thing on top of lettuce with low carb/low fat Italian dressing.



Hickory smoked has my vote!! Definately need to try these.

----------


## dvest8

Ditto on the Hickory!!!

----------


## ChiSuave

I usually scramble up some egg whites, and toss in my tuna and sometimes toss in a little onion...it's good and packed with protein

----------


## bulldawg_28

Try adding some splenda. It doesn't taste all that great but it definetly makes it taste different.

----------


## Kamel407

I eat this for lunch
Drop your olive oil in a saucepan and cook up the tuna nice and hot
add broccoli as desired
Cook in broccoli as long or short as you want (I prefer more fresh)
toss into a bowl and mix very well with a fork

I've noticed this really takes away the fishy taste from the tuna, and makes for a great meal or even a snack. Fills me up nicely

----------


## OwnItOnDVD

I like to melt cheese on top of my tuna. Sometimes I put it on toast for a tuna melt. Since you are not eating dairy products I would eat it with some mexican seasoning.

----------


## OSTIE

> HOT SAUCE... drain that mofo add some hot sauce and its MM MMM good..


After readin this, decided to pick up Frank's Red Hot buffalo wing flavor. MAN is this s*** good, ive been eating it with everything now, especially tuna. Good call bro for sure

----------


## dalcowbag

A1 streak sauce, just tried and its GOOD SH!T

----------


## nickrizz

the hot sauce is definately great. i was never able to eat the little cans becuase they would taste like crap. after pouring hot sauce on it, i eat can after can. hot sauce kills the fishy taste and makes it less tough to chew.

----------


## GQSuperman

i fry up rice with my tuna (i don't use oil, just dump the rice in the fry pan...guess you could use some pam if you wanted.) then just use some lite soy etc to season.

out of the can, i add mustard or franks buffalo is also a good suggestion

----------


## knukklehead

ok man try this one parmesan cheese like you put on spaghetti...or just throw a fork full in your mouth and wash it down with a glass of Tang! works for me!  :EEK!:

----------


## Ammar

Just wrap it in some lettuce and eat it bro...its not that bad.

----------


## palumbo

personally i like to make tuna burgers on the bbq just throw it in a bowl add a couple of egg whites some onions a nd either a little breadcrumbs or pancake mix make it a burger and voila instant goodneess

----------


## J Brainiac

Olive Oil and Tune mmmm good

----------


## diesel21

i'm so shocked that no one does balsamic vinegar and tuna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
its the best!!!! and good for u!

----------


## alabama

> Since when does mustard have any sugar in it? Mustard is the perfect condiment.


mustard baby mustard its the shiiiit

----------


## nj123

i put tons of pepper on it

----------


## ripped525

I eat my tuna right outta the can.

----------


## Pure Power

I'm with ripped. In the ghetto we eat the government tuna str8 up. But for more delicate pallates I suggest one of them new fancy no/low carb roll up breads or pita bread for the less carb conscious. A lot of them have flavor added in.. But some lettuce for filler if yout are so inclined olive oil/udos oil. I can put 2 cans in one of the big wrapps makes for a heman style lunch and you don't need utensils if u make it in the morning and bring it to work. Again I still like mine str8 up.... That's the gangsta way.

----------


## angelxterminator

other people have posted this before, and i tried it. drain that **** and rinse it good, mix it up with crystal light and pound it down. overpowers the little tuna flavor and you can get it down quick!

----------


## animal-inside

salsa, jam, or mustard...

some like relish.. not this guy

----------


## hotrod1

i cut up some pickles or some sweet ones and put that in there

----------


## biglouie250

make a tuna melt...... mix it with low fat low sugar tuna, lowfat shredded cheese. Then put it on whole wheat bread (1 can = 2 slices). Pop that ish in the toaster oven at 400 degrees for 10-15 minutes and thats tasty

----------


## mfenske

Tabasco. Cold albacore tuna with tabasco is excellent. Mark

----------


## doby48

My favorite way is to use about 1tsp of Fat Free Miracle Whip (the reason I use Fat Free is because it is also low in sugar at .6g per teaspoon). Then cut up a pickle into small chunks and add it.

----------


## Panzerfaust

I just doused my last can of tuna in Cholula hot sauce, not that bad, better than with mustard IMO.

----------


## TheDfromGC

use to do the hot sauce but lately thats been getting old and my gag reflexes have been coming into play...

----------


## Hypertrophy

Full Fat Mayo and Jalepenos. . .
Last night I put two cans into my rice, it was OK. . .

----------


## TEXAS

blasmatic vinegar
+

lemon 
+

peppar
+
lettuce

................
enjoy  :7up:

----------

